# Montreal Area



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello

I'm in the Montreal area and I'm looking for some people to jam with, or perhaps start a band, depending on the kind of music we could make.

I've been playing geetar for two years and I like to play mostly rock (RHCP, Zeppelin, Hendrix-style), and I listen to pretty much all sorts of music, from Mars Volta - Thrice to Arcade Fire and Death Cab for Cutie-style mellow stuff.


Let me know!

JP:rockon:


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Well, have a look here : www.soundclick.com/thetallcoolone
You'll have an idea of who I am and can hear what kind of a guitar player I am too.
These clips are from backing tracks I've recorded over so, obviously, the drums, keyes, bass parts are not me. Even some guitar parts were already included.

Anyways, you'll get an idea of what I can do and if it fits what you're looking for we can take it a little further.

Salut!


----------

